# i dnt knw what it means



## beckyboo123 (Jan 11, 2014)

hi ladies I struggled to concive for years now I had clomid to help and now wating for a transfer of hospitals for ivf in the mean time I tried to concive natrully again I always miss a period wen im not on da clomid I been were I cn go 3 mnths without one but not feeling great I thought I take a test to be on safe side the test was werid I never seen it like tht n=before normally I just get one line but today I go 1 line next to da line there wasn't another line but a dot as if it was trying to put summat there what does this mean what shal I do im fed up of getting my hopes up now x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the only thing you can really do is re-test as it sounds like the one you have is faulty. Some manufacturers will send you a new one in the post if you call them, so it might be worth a try.

Good luck xxx


----------

